# Mahlkonig EK43 Back in Stock - Special Price



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Now back in stock of the Mahlkonig EK43

Special forum price £1600 + VAT

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig/Mahlkonig%20EK43%20T%20Grinder


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Any more updates on the stubby version, did you get any in?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

do you know the dimensions of the wee one (height specifically)?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Nothing yet guys!

It wont be until few weeks before we get some in, will update forum when we do after we've informed ppl on waiting list.

We have plenty of standard Ek43's


----------

